# Uh oh! I think I just bought a house!



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As many of you know, Wanda and I are moving out of Chicago and moving up to Wisconsin to take on new jobs. We were up there at the beginning of the week looking for a house to rent. After seeing prices to purchase, we decided that we would look into the option of purchasing. Well Wanda went up on Thursday to house hunt, and totally fell in love with a little place up there. I stuck around here doing the whole pre-approval mortgage thing. On Friday, Wanda took me back up there to view the property, we liked it so much, and everything fell into place with the mortgage broker, so we put a bid out on it. By the time we got home (2 1/2 hour drive) our real estate agent had called saying that the owner had 2 offers to consider, but seemed to be leaning towards ours. We find out on Saturday if our bid has been accepted.

This will be our first house, and though I am very excited about the possibility of getting it, I have been nauseous since we signed the papers!  I mean, A HOUSE, man I really am growing up. That is scary!!! Now, if the mortgage goes smoothly, and the movers go smoothly and the transition to our new jobs goes smoothly, etc. By the time May 15th rolls around, if I haven't given myself a heart attack or an ulcer, we will be doing great!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

These are great news and thanks for sharing them.

It's normal that you are anxious but you have to admit that it's a nice kind of anxiety, it's creative.
I like you use the word "we" . If you are two you are a team almost impossible to be beaten!

Getting your own house is a very important thing in my county, that's why they have created special menus for the occassion LOL

Especially breads 

Good Luck Pete and Good Life ( as my grandpa would say)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That nausea will fade when you see your tax refund at the end of the year. We bought our house a little over a year ago, and had a pleasant surprise at tax time.:bounce: 

Congratulations! It's no more of a responsibility than getting the rest of your bills paid, and now you have a place that you can make your own!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Congrats, Pete! They say the three most stressful things in life are getting married, getting divorced, and buying a home!!! And if you think you've signed a lot of papers already, wait til the closing!!!!!! Advice - do hand exercises - lots of 'em!

Seriously, buying your first home is, I think, one of the most exciting times in life, and yes, it does mark another passage into 'adulthood'. After you sign all those papers, and get moved in, and put that first nail in the wall to hang a picture without worrying about what the landlord will say, I think you'll feel it's all worth it! There's such a satisfaction in knowing that this little piece of earth is yours (well yours and the bank's!), and that you can settle in and make it an extension of who you are. 

Again, good luck and congrats!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for all the support everyone!!! I don't think I was half this nervous on my wedding day!! But I am very excited about having a place of our own. And as you said marmalady, I am very excited about redoing the place anyway we like without having to worry about what the landlord will say.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wow, will you be able to have a garden? What are the neighbors like (you want to find out ASAP, because they will be your lifeline!)? 

In our family, when we talk about a really, really big decision that we have to make, we say: "It's a house." Now YOU can understand why we say that.  Best of luck, and enjoy the future!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Do ya have kids yet, Pete? If not that could be why you're nervous. Well that and the house itself. It means more responsibility and to someone already loaded with it (ie a chef) that is a lot. Good luck and I hope you get it! And as long as you don't become a Packers fan you'll be okay with me.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

It takes a big mortgage and high real estate taxes to cancel out the married deduction, which goes to 7850 this next year. We have new mortgage and I figured that would help us out, but in the end we couldn't itemize. Mortgage is only 55k. Doubling that would have an impact on interest paid, I guess. 
It''s lot easier to settle into being a homeowner than you might guess. Just have fun.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

...And as they say, welcome to the wonderful world of debt .

We just sold our house and can't wait to get to FL. The area we're looking at has employment opportunities and your real estate $ still gets a lot. Good luck to you both in your new home and with your new jobs!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Peter, I am so happy for you, and Wanda. Everything seems to fall into place for you with the new job, now the house. 


Hope you will create wonderful memories in your new house!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just got word yesterday (Saturday) that our offer was accepted. So, I guess, that means we're buying the place!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Ta-Da! Now, you're off to see the wizard!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Pete! Scary as it may seem, you'll be glad you did it. And you've moved to a state with a high quality of life. Enjoy the state parks (Peninsula in Door County is my favorite for bike rides and beach walks), the zillion golf courses (if that's your thing) and the good schools (if you have kids). I'm an import from Illinois myself, and after 28 years here, I never regret making this state my home.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Congrats Pete , You are making a change and this is one of the rules of life . Parodox and humor being the others . Think of all the good food you shall bring your new community . Again congratulations and may the force be with you .


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

How wonderful! My hubby says that if I don't feel like throwing up after we have offered for a house something is wrong! And after 7 houses I think he's right! Don't worry. It will get better and better. You are now officially a "grown up"(bites doesn't it?) and a member of a community and town with obligations to all. It's a wonderful adventure and journey you have started on!:smiles:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Congratulations Pete! We're anxiously awaiting your survey of the best fried cheese curds in Wisconsin! 

Kuan


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for all the wonderful advice. After a weekend of nerves and constant butterflies (aka I feel like Im going to Puke!!) things have finally settled down. We are so excited, but a little nervous with all these changes. This is plenty for us for now, but Wanda is already, giving me the eye, since I promised her that we would consider starting a family after we found new jobs, and now that we have a house, Im sure she will step up the lobbying!!   

You guys rule!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete, FunnyTummy's advice about inspections made me remember that a lot of homes in Wisconsin lately have been found to have mold in the walls and other inconspicuous places. The homeowners can become ill from this "invasion".  You'd do well to have that inspection done as well. It's not all that uncommon to ask to have that done. 

The only piece of advice left is to start planning the housewarming party! :bounce:


----------

